# Airplay HomePod via Mac - Pas de controle du volume



## jujusous3 (9 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise très régulièrement mon HomePod pour diffuser de la musique de mon iPhone sur Spotify via Airplay.
Cela fonctionne très bien, je change de chanson, je modifie le volume sur mon iPhone, tout est ok.

Par contre, depuis des mois, sur mon MacBook Pro sur lequel j'ai les dernières mises à jour, lorsque je met de la musique, et que je choisi mon HomePod comme sortie Airplay, le son sort bien, mais impossible de monter ou diminuer le volume. Je suis obligé d'utiliser le contrôleur interne de volume de Spotify, assez limité, ou de me déplacer physiquement jusqu'au HomePod (vive le sans fil !).

Déjà que l'univers est fermé (full Apple), si en plus ça marche pas, c'est franchement limite ^^

J'ai déjà tenté un reset du HomePod, aucun changement.
Dans mes réglages de sortie son, j'ai ceci (cf pièce jointe).

Merci d'avance à vous


----------



## Anthony (9 Décembre 2019)

Vous devriez pouvoir régler le volume avec le curseur général en bas de la fenêtre des préférences, ou avec les touches de votre clavier. Le message que vous entourez concerne les réglages _spécifiques_ au HomePod, mais le réglage général reste disponible.


----------



## jujusous3 (9 Décembre 2019)

Merci, oui, bien entendu via les touches ou via le curseur, le volume "bouge", mais il reste identique sur le HomePod, rien ne se passe malgré l'évolution du curseur.
J'avais pensé trouvé un lien avec ce message dans les préférences, mais si ça n'a pas de lien direct, alors je ne sais pas d'où vient le problème :/


----------



## jujusous3 (20 Janvier 2020)

Quelqu'un pourrait me confirmer qu'en lisant de la musique sur son mac et en diffusant sur HomePod, vous pouvez augmenter et baisser le son via les touches de volume du mac ? Chez moi ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, la seule chose qui fonctionne c'est de bouger le curseur de volume de l'application Spotify par exemple.
Mais via le curseur du son général du mac, rien à faire, ça n'a aucun effet sur le HomePod.
Par contre, ça marche très bien quand je diffuse sur les enceintes du mac...


----------



## Anthony (20 Janvier 2020)

Comme je le disais en décembre, aucun problème, je viens encore d'essayer à l'instant. Tous les boutons multimédia fonctionnent.


----------



## jujusous3 (20 Janvier 2020)

Merci pour la réponse, j'ai pu faire le test sur un autre mac, ça marche parfaitement effectivement.
Alors pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas sur le mien :/ ?
Quand je sélectionne "haut parleurs interne" tout fonctionne, mais quand je sélectionne le HomePod ou un autre périphérique compatible airplay (j'ai essayé avec ma télé samsung), ça ne fonctionne pas.

Qu'est ce qui pourrait être en cause ?

Merci

EDIT : Je viens par exemple d'essayer un reset SMC + PVRAM, aucun changement...


----------



## jujusous3 (21 Janvier 2020)

Bon, je m’auto répond, j’ai finis par trouver une solution.
J’ai fait une sauvegarde time machine + effacement complet + reinstall avec les données (en excluant les données systèmes de la sauvegarde).

Ça a marché, mais bon, personne ne saura me dire d’où ça venait...


----------



## jujusous3 (25 Octobre 2020)

Rebelote aujourd'hui, sous Big Sur, ok, je suis sous la dernière Beta, mais bon, sacrément instable cette histoire :/


----------



## bazino (29 Novembre 2020)

Même problème chez moi. Incompréhensible (et pas pratique !). Problème contaté sur un Mac bloqué sous High Sierra


----------



## Geoffrayc (12 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
j'ai trouvé la solution, c'est pas trop compliqué a faire mais pour ma part c'est que j'ai deux enceinte en stéréo, et que le mac ne les reconnais que comme deux enceintes distincte... Pas super pratique.
Bref du coup quand les deux sont bien connecter a votre mac via l'app music par exemple, ouvrir l'app audio MIDI Setup, + en bas a gauche, puis create Aggregate Device et tout simplement sélectionner vos enceinte. 
Puis ensuite sélectionner "Aggregate Device" comme output.

Ceci a réglé mon problème de stéréo et de contrôle du volume.


----------



## Pixel_44 (17 Décembre 2020)

Essayez Airfoil pour contrôler ces appareils Airplay


----------

